# Adults with Type 1 in Northern Ireland



## Simon Coey (Nov 4, 2015)

The Diabetes UK team in Belfast have set up an events for those 18+ in Northern Ireland with Type 1.

When? Saturday 7th of November
Where? Holiday Inn Express, University St, Belfast

Looks like a great day is planned - if you'd be interested in attending please register with the Diabetes UK Office in Belfast by calling 028 9066 6646


"Times Programme Content

10.00 - 10.30 
 Registration – Tea & Coffee 

10.30 - 10.45 
 Welcome & Introduction – tbc

10.45 - 11.15 
 Our Diabetes Journey – Lauren and Jessica (Type 1 uncut)

11.15 – 12.45 Research in Action Workshop
• Northern Ireland Ambulance Service, Frank Rafferty – 30 minutes

• Type 1 Funding Bidding, Clare Smyth DUK – 30 minutes

• Structured Education Toolkit, Ulster University, Dr Geraldine Horigan – 30 minutes

 12.45 - 13.30 Lunch

13.30 - 14.30 
 Type 1 Chocoholic comedian performance and workshop QnA - Catherine Scott

14.30 - 15.15 
 Exercise and Diabetes – Dr Paul McMullan 

15.15 - 15.30 Short Break 

15.30 - 16.15 
 Diabetes Burnout – Dr Mark Davis

16.15 – 17.00 
 50 Shades of Diabetes inc Pregnancy – Florence & tbc

17.00 – 17.15 That’s A Wrap!"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2015)

Sounds excellent Simon! I hope there is a great turnout - let us know how things go


----------



## Simon Coey (Nov 4, 2015)

Hope it is a good turnout, unfortunately it might not be, despite lots of requests for things like this the biggest moaners will probably not turn up!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2015)

We have a few members in NI, Simon - hopefully they will be able to attend, it sounds like a very good programme of talks  I'd go myself if it was a bit closer!


----------

